# Zwischenkreise verbinden?



## Markus (15 März 2006)

Hallo,

bei vielen Umrichtern ist der Zwischenkreis auf Klemmen geführt.

Wieso?
Macht es Sinn die Zwischenkreise der FU´s zu verbinden?

Warum?

Habe eine Anlage mit 10 Micromastern. 6xMM420 3KW und 4xMM440 1,1KW. Kann ich da alle verbinden?

welchen querschnitt wähle ich?

Danke!
Markus


----------



## PeterEF (15 März 2006)

Hallo,

normalerweise wird dort eine elektrische Bremse angeschlossen, d.h. die Bremsteuereinheit (Bremsshopper) und der Bremswiderstand, wenn der Motor ohne Netz elektrisch gebremst werden soll.

Bei älteren FU von Moeller habe ich auch schon eine Verbindung der Zwischenkreise gesehen - das spart Energie wenn ein bremsender Motor einen anderen antreiben kann. Aber das war nicht so ganz ohne: die Zwischenkreisspannung liegt in der Regel wohl bei 600-1000 Volt, es ist für jeden FU noch eine zweipolige Sicherung nötig und zusätzliche Drosseln werden auch empfohlen.

Ich weiß nicht, ob es wirtschaftlich gesehen besonders sinnvoll ist, soviele FU mit Zwischenkreiskopplung zu betreiben - der Mehraufwand ist besonders bei sicherheitskritischen Anwendungen erheblich. Ein ausführlichere Betrachtung dazu würde mich aber auch interessieren.


----------



## Noch ein Gast (15 März 2006)

*Eine weitere Anwendung ist ...*

z.B. einen Antriebsverbund mit einem zentralen Einspeisemodul,
das auch einen netzgeführten Wechselrichter enhält, einzuspeisen.

Das spart für jeden Einzelumrichter die Einspeiseeinheit (Sicherungen,
Netzdrosseln, etc.) auf der Drehstromseite und es spart ggf. auch die
Bremswiderstände, weil die überschüssige Energie beim Bremsen ins Netz
zurückgespeist werden kann.

Allerdings sind solche Applikationen nicht ganz ohne, man sollte beim
erstem Mal auf jeden Fall den Antriebshersteller mit ins Boot nehmen
(Sicherheitsbetrachtungen, etc.) Und auch die Frage des Querschnitts
ist nicht ganz ohne, denn der muss einerseits nach dem größt möglichen
Strom bemessen sein, aber die Klemmen der kleineren Umrichter reichen
dafür nicht aus, also sind zusätzliche Sicherungen nötig.

Und: der GS-Zwischenkreis ist hochgradig EMV-verseucht! Also Vorsicht,
wenn deine FUs oder Servos weit auseinander liegen!

Richtig wirtschaftlich wird die Sache z.B. bei Auf- und Abwickelmaschinen,
die an einem gemeinsamen Zwischenkreis hängen. Denn die Abwickler sind
normalerweise im Dauer-Bremsbetrieb und da kommen im Laufe der Jahre
eine k€ an Betriebskosteneinsparungen zusammen.

Die Antriebslieferanten haben in der Regel Applikationsbeispiele und
durchgerechnete Modellfälle, also am besten dort nachfragen.

Gruß G.


----------



## Maxl (15 März 2006)

Es gibt 3 Einsatzgebiete:

1. Alle Antriebe sind über den Zwischenkreis verbunden und werden (optional) von einem Ein-/Rückspeisemodul versorgt.
z.B. Siemens Simodrive 611U, SEW hat mit MDR auch sowas im Angebot

Die Energie, welche ein Antrieb beim Abbremsen zurückliefert, kann von anderen Antrieben beim Beschleunigen (Achse) oder als Versorgung (Spindelantrieb) benutzt werden. Wird mehr Energie ins System zurückgeliefert, als die anderen Antriebe brauchen, wird die Energie ins Netz zurückgespeist.
Kommt kein Ein-/Rückspeisemodul zum Einsatz, bleibt immer noch der Vorteil, dass freiwerdende Bremsenergie von anderen Achsen genutzt werden kann.


2. Mehrere Antriebe - nur 1 Bremschopper und 1 Bremswiderstand.
z.B. Lenze 9300

Will man nicht bei jedem Antrieb einen Bremswiderstand anschließen (Platz- Kostenersparnis), bietet sich an, alle Antriebe über den Zwischenkreis zu verbinden und daran dann einen externen Bremschopper mit einem größeren Bremswiderstand anzuschließen.


3. kleine Antriebe mit einem großen mitversorgen
z.B. SEW Movidrive

Ist z.B. ein großer Antrieb mit 22 kW im Einsatz und am selben Aggregat noch 2 oder 3 kleine Servo-Achsen mit je 1 oder 2 kW, so kann man sich für die kleinen Antriebe die separate Einspeisung ersparen - Es wird nur 1 Motorschutzschalter und 1 Schütz benötigt. Die kleinen Antriebe benutzen den Bremswiderstand des großen mit.
Der Nachteil dabei ist: wenn der Gleichrichter des großen Antriebs ausfällt, kann auch mit den kleinen nicht mehr gefahren werden.



In der Regel hat jeder Hersteller Handbücher für Zwischenkreisverbindungen bzw. für Ein-/Rückspeisemodule. Die Vorgaben des jeweiligen Herstellers sind zu befolgen, ansonsten kann es schon mal krachen. (Siemens ER-Module machen einen netten Knall, wenn sie hochgehen  )


mfg
Max


Änderung: ok, da war wohl einer schnell als ich


----------

